
Sketchfab VR Trends – The State of VR in Q1 2017 - palexeev
https://sketchfab.com/trends
======
imaginenore
65.7% of the people they asked own a VR headset. That's an extreme bias. In
reality only 2-6% of Americans own a VR headset, and that number is likely
much lower for most countries.

~~~
palexeev
Fair point, but this is a survey conducted with the users of a 3D/VR platform,
so there's definitely going to be a bit of bias there. The interesting part
will be watching this ratio evolve with time.

